
Ask HN: Do you pay for access to business information about companies? - KYC_star
If yes, whom do you pay?
======
Dduuggrr
No. In UK almost all data are free of charge, you just need to find it.

~~~
KYC_star
And what data sources precisely are the most popular about UK companies, from
your point of view?

